# Need help with 4BLD



## oneshot (Sep 2, 2017)

So I'm learning 4BLD centers, and I'm a little (a lot) confused. I was wondering if someone could clarify a couple of things.

So I am using this scramble over and over until I can solve it alone.

R L Fw' D R2 Rw2 Fw' U F D2 F L2 Rw D' Uw Rw2 R' L2 F Rw U' F' D2 B' U2 B2 F R2 Rw B2 U B R' Rw U Rw L2 B' Rw B

I scrambled with white on top and green in front. 
I use Speffz, and my orientation is blue in front, yellow on top, red on right.

So after scrambling it, I oriented it so that the two orange were on the left, the two red on the right, two white on bottom and two blue in front, as that is my solving orientation.

So, since the buffer was yellow I then made AQ my first pair. So, can someone check my memo and see where I'm going wrong?

My memo was AQ KC VM LP ES DT WF B
when I came to D, I just did a U2 

Most was right, but the ending was a little off. 

Help?


----------



## pinser (Sep 2, 2017)

The centers should be solved after WF. B and D are both on the U-face so you shouldn't have to shoot to B and then D. 
It's mostly likely an execution error, can you specify what you mean by "the ending was a little off"?


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 2, 2017)

oneshot said:


> So I'm learning 4BLD centers, and I'm a little (a lot) confused. I was wondering if someone could clarify a couple of things.
> 
> So I am using this scramble over and over until I can solve it alone.
> 
> ...


B is your buffer isn't it? You shouldn't need to solve it.


----------



## lejitcuber (Sep 2, 2017)

I executed the memo sequence you provided blind and it worked fine for me, the only fault is the last target B should not be there because if you have an odd number off targets you shoot to D, not B, but that was not necessary here due to the even number of targets


----------



## oneshot (Sep 2, 2017)

Ok. So I understand why the last B shouldn't be there now. 

I've tried two more times. My V and C ended up switched both times. 

One thing I feel weird about is when I get to D in the memo, I'm just doing a U2, because it's only a U2 away. Is that right?

Am I missing something where V and C are ending switched?


----------



## Ollie (Sep 2, 2017)

Never tried U2 centers and I don't have a cube to hand, but try AQ KA CV ML PE SC DT WF

When breaking into a cycle, you will need to shoot to the first target at the end as well.
For example, when breaking into A (which is what you're doing at the start) you will need to execute AQ KA.
I could be missing some trick about U2 centers where you don't need to do this, but hopefully that should work.

EDIT: Think of it like:
(AQ KA) (CV ML PE SC) (DT WF D)
The last D doesn't matter, because the remaining two cycle is A<->D, which are the same colours, and your centers will be solved anyway.

EDIT2: Made explanation clearer.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 2, 2017)

U2 is like M2 in that A and C swap positions for even targets (assuming Speffz and B as buffer). Try executing as AQ KA VM LP ES DT WF.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Sep 4, 2017)

Ollie said:


> Never tried U2 centers and I don't have a cube to hand, but try AQ KA CV ML PE SC DT WF
> 
> When breaking into a cycle, you will need to shoot to the first target at the end as well.
> For example, when breaking into A (which is what you're doing at the start) you will need to execute AQ KA.
> ...



I may be wrong, but I'm Pretty sure that if your buffer is the right color, you don't need to break into a new cycle, just shoot to another piece in the same layer. When solving centers you would only ever need to break into a new cycle on one of the 5 faces that the buffer is not on.


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Oct 3, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> I may be wrong, but I'm Pretty sure that if your buffer is the right color, you don't need to break into a new cycle, just shoot to another piece in the same layer. When solving centers you would only ever need to break into a new cycle on one of the 5 faces that the buffer is not on.



You only break a new cycle if all 4 centres are solved. Otherwise you shoot to one of the other 3 top layer targets


----------

